# A Few Bud Shots



## bombbudpuffa

Cali O(1st pic)
G13(2nd pic)
Bubba Kush(3rd pic)
OG KushxAfghan Kush(4th pic)
Purple Rhino(last pics, first 2 light purple pheno, last 2 dark purple pheno)

Feel free to post your own buds.


----------



## tcbud

Mouthwatering.  Beautiful girls, the ones wearing purple should be a real hit at the party!  That last one, You should enter in the BPOM.  Your plants always looks so beautifully perfect.


----------



## growright35

BEAUTIFUL SIGHT I been hoverin around here for a bit now and was always drooling over your grows...even inspired. I have hope for now that one day I'll have some special strains....or even no what strain I'm currently growing.LOL Thanks for sharin


----------



## ArtVandolay

Wow!  Showoff


----------



## Super Silver Haze

to taste G-13 again.   WOW.  

ive got a long way to grow.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Mystery HazexLA Confidential F2

Nice fat buds. High calyx to leaf ratio. Kind of an earthy sweet smell.


----------



## thedonofchronic

oh my lord...
is this marpassion?
god dang i thought i was on girlsgonewild after seein those


----------



## newgreenthumb

now thats the real deal


----------



## Killuminati420

Damn nice......eace:


----------



## zipflip

i love them purple ones in first post man.  
  wats the deal wit the purple bud i smoked last week? i smoked some purple for my first time ever and it smelled like grade A nuggets were purple like barney lol.  but the taste was like somethin out of this world to me.  
  it was like a floral like lavender / chamomile type taste. had a soft flowery type ... dang man i can say exactly it was different i know that for sure.
  i took a hit.  the first one and nothin and after i exhaled an took that first breath fresh air after my tastebuds  did like cartwheels an wow it was like somethin come up an pinched my butt lol... 
  is this right? or could it be that somewhere long the line it was stored next to or in somethin that smelled like that.
  and the taste sticks in ya mouth for long time after smokin it too. 
 oh man it was some the best i ever smoked.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> is this right?


Probably. You never can tell what kind of scents and flavors you're going to get. Thats why I love what I do.


----------



## Budders Keeper

Everything they said and then some! Love the colors...green included.


----------



## BuddyLuv

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Mystery HazexLA Confidential F2
> 
> Nice fat buds. High calyx to leaf ratio. Kind of an earthy sweet smell.


 
these should be easy to manicure. You need to give me some of your genetics:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude

Great looking Ladies bombbudpuffa


----------



## SherwoodForest

Oh God  I want scratch and sniff internet now!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. Noone else wants to show off any buds?


----------



## zipflip

no shots for ya thread in particular. already osted them yesterday. in my journal below. aint much yet.  they only bout 3 weeks into flower is all. 

i still think they purdee tho lol


----------



## SmokinMom

I bow down to BBP!  

You're the man!


----------



## kalikisu

you are a god among men dude. Awesome girls.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> you are a god among men dude.


Seriously, i'm not that great a grower.  I just only post pics of my successes.


----------



## BuddyLuv

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Seriously, i'm not that great a grower. I just only post pics of my successes.


 
We should start "A few Bad Bud Shots" thread. I have a pic to post up!


----------



## kalikisu

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Seriously, i'm not that great a grower.  I just only post pics of my successes.


:rofl: well keep up the successes dude.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> We should start "A few Bad Bud Shots" thread. I have a pic to post up!


I probably have a few myself.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Any picture my camera takes is bad so you'll dont stand a chance:laugh:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> Any picture my camera takes is bad so you'll dont stand a chance


----------



## bombbudpuffa

The dark purp is 28 days into 12/12. The other is close to 3 weeks in.


----------



## zipflip

man o man them purps look flippin just pristine and just ohhh  uggh  im wantin that dannit lol
  looks fantastic BBP.  you've definately earned braggin rights by me anyway.  LOL  
  good luck withthe rest of the grow .


----------



## zipflip

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> We should start "A few Bad Bud Shots" thread. I have a pic to post up!


 
bet ya i got one worse than yours...  lol


----------



## hypcodiihop

gorgeous. I hope I can eventually produce such beautiful girls.

I have a dream...


----------



## Peha

wow nice! realy beautiful buds m8
i wish i was there xD


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This is my fav to puff on atm. Smooth, creamy grape flavor. It's easy on the eyes too.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

how 'bout some bud porn, bbp?... remember these?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> This is my fav to puff on atm. Smooth, creamy grape flavor. It's easy on the eyes too.


 
ya... sweettooth#3... I'm bidding on some _*WidowHaze x Sweettooth#3/Hawaiian* - A White Widow x Haze male from early Mr Nice seedstock from 2002 (blue packet) crossed to a F5 Sweettooth#3 x Hawaiian, expect medium height, vigourous plants with dense buds with lots of resin, the SWT#/Haw phenos being chunkier and a little faster flowering, most will be 10-11 weeks with the odd one being a little earlier. Taste is very sweet and fruity, happy, smily high with little couchlock, one of my favourites from a few years ago.
_
I'm sure I'll get it... can't wait....


----------



## bombbudpuffa

What is that a grow of TCVG?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

that's the current table run... Big Laughing and Stonehedge (middle), and the last two are the Sensi Skunk and the ULT


----------



## bombbudpuffa

37 days in.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This is an incredible strain as far as color is concerned. 3 dif plants, 3 dif shades of purple ad 3 totally dif structures. The youngest one does kind of resemble the dark purp though.


----------



## smokybear

Those purps look great. Nice work. Keep the great pics coming!! Take care and be safe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

A cut from a friend. Shes 46 days in and been hit with Purple UrklexBubblegum pollen.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

These girls are 14 days into 12/12. Blue Wreck is DNA Purple WreckxDP Blue Moonshine and Lifeshine is BOGs' LifesaverxDPBM. The BW is already getting nice and frosty and has a nice grape wine scent. First pic is BW, last LS.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

These lades are 46 days in except for the younger one...she is 33 days into 12/12.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This girl smells great:hubba:. Peppery, bitter grapefruit scent. She's been neglected most of her life but looks like she'll be some good smoke.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This girl is nice and frosty. Very dank smell...can't put my finger on it. I'll give her a whiff later and give a more detailed description.


----------



## T.N.T.

D.A.F.
(dank as ****)


----------



## bombbudpuffa

She's 21 days into 12/12. Nice fruity scent and great trich production. She's happy as can be.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

The first one is on day 53, yesterday(when the pics were taken). The smaller one is day 40 and I hit her with some Purple UrklexBubblegum pollen last night.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This is the same girl thats in BPOM...she has come a long way.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

She was taken a lil early but had to make room for other stuff.


----------



## leetlink1

Wow! I am jealous, that's like a mountain of euphoria!


----------



## GrowinGreen

man BBP- you always have the most picture perfect looking bud. How the hell do you find these great phenos? I hope someday to have some grows like yours


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> How the hell do you find these great phenos?


Luck and clones. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## smokybear

Some great looking ladies you have there. Nice work my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## jlve187

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Luck and clones. Thanks for stopping by.


Hey if you dont mind me asking where did you get these purple strain seeds from??? I would love to get some of the purple rhino seeds please get back to me and great grow man!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

These were the last pics I took before I went on vacation a few weeks ago.


----------



## greenfriend

:holysheep: dang whatever yer doin to those plants keep doin it! looks like they are super tasty.  must be like smokin starburst with THC


----------



## NorCalHal

Sick Bomb. Was the WhitexBubba from beans from Raskel or a cutting?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

They were from Raskal NCH. Thats 2 different phenos. One is super frosty, first 2 pics. The other looks and smells just like bubba.


----------



## NorCalHal

Thanks alot Bomb, I was debating to order or not, I'd be happy with 2 nice phenos!


----------



## 420benny

Great pics bomb! I just ran across an old pic of yours and it is my fave pic of the day. Would you mind telling us about it? How old, what type of lst, yield and a smoke report. Yeah, I want fries with that, lol. That thing was a beauty. Nice work. Here is the link
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6017


----------



## smokybear

Beautiful my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN

Man cant wait to get my indoor growing, still gotta select some seeds... anyways you grow some very stanky plants bro.


----------



## Dubious

All these bud pics are just eyecandy to me!! I think I'll use this bucket of drool to water my first plant


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> How old, what type of lst, yield and a smoke report.


She was prob around 5/6 weeks. Just plain ol' "pull 'er over" LST. Nice yield but I can't really remember. Smells like lemon diesel with slight fruity undertones, tastes like diesel. Not too lung expanding. 7.5/8 out of 10 for potency.


----------



## 420benny

Thanks bomb! If it was as spectacular as it looked, your report would be different. Still a gorgeous girl. Be safe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Shes pretty spectacular B. I'm still growing her.


----------



## DLtoker

Holy Lordy bro!  Looks like you have gotten things dialed in in the past few years.  Good work.  I sure wish I could taste some of that dankness slapping me around. :ccc:


----------



## Smot_poker

don't we all?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Heres a few shots of my Outlaw Genetics Gorilla Grape. The green pheno is indoors, the purple is outside.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Here are some bud shots of my DF...about to come down anytime now.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This is Motas' Bubba KushxMaster Kush around 4 weeks in. Nice smells on these girls...ranging from earthy to hashy to coffee.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This was made by hitting my fav PR cut with pollen from a light stressed Bubba Kush Bx1. 30 days in and no sign of balls or nanners.


----------



## 420benny

She is a sweetie! Nice work.


----------



## IRISH

very sweet shots of bud. deffinately not messing around over there. thanks for checking out my grow bbp. after 2 years of dialing things in, i think this will be a great grow indoors...

is that DF outside?

i had a purp bag seed this year od that looked very similar to your outlaw gene gg. too bad we did'nt get the chance to harvest her...

i see a purp master kush x wr/bg in your future.  ...

carry on...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thank you 420B!

Hello Irish. I hope you have the best grow you've ever had.

The DF is outside. So is the GG and one of the BxMK.

Did someone steal your purp girl?

Thanks for stopping by fellas.


----------



## maineharvest

I am always amazed at your pics BBP.  What do you have in the works your next round of plants?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Purple WreckxBlue Moonshine. Maybe a few purple strains/crosses.


----------



## SmokinMom

bbp- I am amazed at your growning skills.  I can almost smell it from here.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Another STUNNING grow BBP...

You're such an inspiration dude...   I always have to look at your pics when they pop up on the main forum page...    Such nice work, man...  You've got a stone cold groove going on...   Or at least a STONED groove...   do you use HPS indoors or any MH?  Organic, right?  Sweet buds...   Gotta love the magic that's happening from the UV outdoors...   props to mother nature's dank producing spectrum... 

Rock ON bro!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> bbp- I am amazed at your growning skills. I can almost smell it from here.


Thank you SM.


> Another STUNNING grow BBP...
> 
> You're such an inspiration dude... I always have to look at your pics when they pop up on the main forum page... Such nice work, man... You've got a stone cold groove going on... Or at least a STONED groove... do you use HPS indoors or any MH? Organic, right? Sweet buds... Gotta love the magic that's happening from the UV outdoors... props to mother nature's dank producing spectrum...
> 
> Rock ON bro!


Thank you very much DOS. I use both MH and HPS for flower and CFL and t5 for veg...nothing is ever the same. I grow semi organic. Not everything I use is organic. This will prob be my last time growing outdoors. Weather and bugs are too bad...buds too messy.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Thank you SM.
> Thank you very much DOS. I use both MH and HPS for flower and CFL and t5 for veg...nothing is ever the same. I grow semi organic. Not everything I use is organic. This will prob be my last time growing outdoors. Weather and bugs are too bad...buds too messy.



Cool BBP...

I started in hydro 15 years ago and slowly made the transition to all organic but it all works...    I've got a SolarMax Dual Arc 1K that I use some grows...  It was hotter than my HPS and in the summer I swapped out my HPS for the hot weather.  I need to get my Dual Arc back in there now that I'm in week of flowering...  Sounds like a plan...

I've got SO much respect for outdoor growers.   I'm the same way about the weather and the bugs, not to mention LE and thieves...  I like my little mini environment just fine.  

Happy Growing!


----------



## Super Silver Haze

BBP, beautiful girls as usual.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

These girls are 84 days into 13/11. Under 1 400w MH and 1 400w HPS with a 65w CFL for supplemental lighting. Being grown in Organicare Pure Earth(coco). Was feeding PBP but ran out and switched to Flora Nova.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kyle Kushmans' Strawberry KushxPre98 Bubba. 84 days in today.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

LowRyder2xAuto AK47. 7 or 8 weeks in. Being grown in Miracle Grow Moisture Control on 12/12.


----------



## zipflip

gorgeous tata's on them girls BBP. :aok:


----------



## 420benny

I wanna name pic 3 Frosty the Snowgirl! Very nice, bbp.


----------



## legalize_freedom

BBP...man I don't know how I never saw this thread before...dude you have some serious talent there!!!  Very Nice!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks for the kind words fellas.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Bomb*:48:


Great  show  my  Friend..


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Maaaaannnnn!!! I used to have some dank!


----------



## Kraven

Fosure fire there brother.


----------



## LungCooking

Awesome shots, those buds have so much resin, congrats man!


----------

